

Circular loom weaves carbon fibre pillars for Toyota Lexus - suprgeek
http://jalopnik.com/5393505/circular-loom-weaves-lexus-lfa-carbon-a+pillar

======
by
Google tells us there are more than two circular looms in the world

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=%22ci...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=%22circular+loom%22&btnG=Google+Search)

What is rare about it?

~~~
ynniv
From the video, it appears that this loom has been specially constructed to
keep the carbon fiber ribbon properly oriented as the spools move around.

------
jrockway
This article is interesting in that it shows the minimum amount of information
required for something to be called an "article". Any less, and it would
actually start to suck in nearby information and eventually explode.

~~~
scott_s
The article about the car itself has substance:
<http://jalopnik.com/5388538/2011-lexus-lfa-first-drive>

~~~
ComputerGuru
Thanks for the link. I never truly appreciated how much hacking and pure
engineering there was going on in the car market.

------
whye
Toyota has had a long history with circular looms. Sakichi Toyoda invented the
circular loom in 1906. The profits from his automatic loom business were used
to start his son's automobile manufacturing company.

------
drp
In other news, rare space station orbits the Earth. Is 'rare' really the best
word for something like this?

------
mastersenbie
Aren't socks and pantyhose woven on circular looms?

~~~
Daniel_Newby
And the braid of coax cables.

------
raintrees
Any idea how big the resulting weaved product is? I am having difficulty
discerning scale....

